# 13x7 ROADSTAR WIRE WHEELS



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im considering parting with my rebuilt roadstar wheels. these wheels are 100% rebuilt by charlie at wire wheel king (the original location of zenith wire wheel campbell ca). they are powder gloss black dish and spoke. triple show plated chrome hubs, chrome nipples. and spinner. these wheels are getting hard to find and considered pretty rare. they are 13x7 100 spoke roadstar made by roadster wire wheels.

(4) wheels
(4) 15 hole adapters
(4) working locks

choice of 2 wing (triple plated) or 3 wing,( OEM quality) spinners.

black porcelain eagles with stainless eagles. 

with or without the discontinued firestone fr380 tires with about 95% tread life left. 

for those that may not know. these wheels are LOCKING, and will not come loose or fly off if mounted properly. these wheels are from the early to mid 90s and have been rebuilt thru and thru. found something else i like, so i may let em go for the right amount.

triple plated spinners

















shown with 3 prong fluted.





























































*1 wheel has VERY SLIGHT lip scuff from when it rubbed on my skirt 1 time, i touched it up with gloss black paint, the other rims are in like new condition.




make offers. :biggrin:

txt 832 228 0230.

if u buy them you can also join the 3 prong mafia. 3pM


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful wheels. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

never have money when what i want is for sale, i swear every time i have money i cant find shit :banghead:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

WWK DID A NICE JOB ON THOSE STARZ.. "2 WING FLUTED ALL DAY BABY"
GOOD LUCK KEN


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 03:38 PM~19475647
> *never have money when what i want is for sale, i swear every time i have money i cant find shit :banghead:
> *


aint that the truth.. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt for the 1st powdercoated roadstars ive seen


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn homie.. thought for sure these would b for life wit u...

too bad they are black.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2011, 07:21 AM~19480350
> *ttt for the 1st powdercoated roadstars ive seen
> *


x2 you should just keep them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 2 2011, 07:33 AM~19480369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still possible...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass wheels I hope to find me a clean triple gold set one day


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

dont do it brudda :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 4 2011, 02:39 PM~19501401
> *dont do it brudda  :biggrin:
> *


probably wont..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19503262
> *probably wont..
> *


  smart man ...... :cheesy:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Those are some sexy ass wheels.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 06:54 PM~19503262
> *probably wont..
> *


stfu :uh: you told me yesterday you would take $600


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2011, 10:26 AM~19480470
> *im not in a rush to sell, maybe someone who appreciates quality will make an offer
> still possible...
> *


Pm me what you want for em.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

pm me price.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2011, 09:57 PM~19504775
> *stfu :uh:  you told me yesterday you would take $600
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19504775
> *stfu :uh:  you told me yesterday you would take $600
> *


Thats giving them away if thats the case,If there rebuilt and powdercoated by wwk then I wouldnt take no less than $1k.....just my 2 pennies...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Jan 4 2011, 11:10 PM~19505753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's testing the waters :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 PM~19505753
> *Thats giving them away if thats the case,If there rebuilt and powdercoated by wwk then I wouldnt take no less than $1k.....just my 2 pennies...
> *


rebuilt, plus triple plated spinners, plus discontinued tires.....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUmP FOR THa STARz


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

shipped to 96734? thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SOLD GONE THANKS


----------

